# Reputable Migration Agent in Pakistan



## Oz_aspirant (Aug 6, 2011)

Hi,

Can someone please refer me to some reputable migration agent in Karachi, Pakistan? I have seen the MARA site and found only 2 in karachi. is registeration with MARA necessary for an agent to be reliable?

How much do the agents usually charge for their services?

I'll be grateful for any help


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2011)

The good thing about migration agents is that they don't have to be in the same country where you are located. But well reknowned international agencies will also charge 'internationally'  For a simple case and a single person you can expect to be set back by a couple of thousand dollars - *which does not include the visa charge you will pay to the Australian government*.

But whether local or international, it is ABSOLUTELY ESSENTIAL for your agent to be MARA registered. Otherwise you would run the risk of being swindled out of your money and your precious time and once in a life time opportunity to get the visa might get wasted.

Finally, for simple cases, it is a piece of cake to apply by yourself. I myself have done ALL the things by reading relevant websites and consultiing people here on the forum and I am extremely happy I did. Not only did I save myself an arm and a leg, I am completely aware of where my application stands, and I can talk with DIAC as and when I please to get status updates (which doesn't mean I actually DO it, but I have the peace of mind).


----------

